# Ogólne > Badania >  Rezonans magnetyczny szyi wynik badan

## Marius99

Witam
Jakieś ponad pól roku temu wyskoczyło mi po lewej stronie szyi w okolicy żuchwy zgrubienie. Po szlem z tym do lekarza, na początku podejrzenie padło na węzły chłonne. Po wykonaniu USG i biopsji okazało się ze to torbiel boczna szyi. 

Wynik biopsji
Otrzymany do badania materiał zawiera liczna nabłonki płaskie, w części ulegającej rogowaceniu oraz pojedyncze leukocyty.
Czy badana zmiana nie ma charakteru torbieli bocznej szyi?

Następnie dostałem skierowanie na rezonans magnetyczny szyi. Właśnie otrzymałem wynik/opis badania i chciał bym dostać odpowiedz co dalej z tym? Ponieważ okazało się ze torbiel jest w mózgu :/ Do laryngologa mam za tydzień dopiero a chciałem się dowiedzieć jak z leczeniem i wgl. ? czy to jest bardzo groźne?? oraz opnie na temat tej torbieli?? oraz opisu lekarskiego z rezonansu??

Opis badania RM

MR szyi wykonano w sekwencjach: cor T2 FRESE, cor T1, ax T2 FRESE, ax T1, sag T1, ax IDEAL T2, ax
LAVA Flex + C, cor GRE FAT SAT T1 + C.
Pomiędzy mięśniem mostkowo-obojczykowo-sutkowym od tyłu, ślinianką podżuchwową od przodu oraz
bocznie od przestrzeni naczyń szyjnych po stronie lewej zbiornik torbielowaty o podwyższonych sygnałach w
sekwencji T1, obniżonych w sekwencji T2 (obraz sugeruje zwiększoną zawartość białka).
Zmiana po dożylnym podaniu środka kontrastowego ulega brzeżnemu dość wyraźnemu wzmocnieniu
kontrastowemu.
Jej lokalizacja, wzmocnienie pokontrastowe oraz sygnały wskazują na obecność torbieli drugiej kieszonki
skrzelowej , o cechach zakażenia, ma wym. około 25 x 24 x 26 mm.
Po stronie prawej podobna mniejsza zmiana o wym. około 12 x 7 mm, której sygnały zbliżone są do okolicznych
węzłów chłonnych, jednak ulega ona słabszemu wzmocnieniu kontrastowemu - podejrzenie również torbieli
kieszonki skrzelowej drugiej. Do weryfikacji/ kontroli w badaniu USG.
Zniesienie fizjologicznej lordozy szyjnej z kyfotyzacją kręgosłupa.
Węzły chłonne szyi niepowiększone - w okolicy zmiany torbielowatej po stronie lewej nico liczniejsze o
wzmocnieniu kontrastowym jak dla pozostałych węzłów.
Pojedyncze węzły chłonne dołu nadobojczykowego po stronie lewej o wym. krótkim do 6 mm.
Naczynia szyjne bez uchwytnej patologii w tym protokole badania.
Mięśnie szyi w zakresie uwidocznionym i struktury krtani bez uchwytnej patologii.
Żuchwa i dno jamy ustnej o prawidłowych sygnałach.
Pojedyncze drobne zwapnienie w tkance podskórnej bródki po stronie lewej.
W obrębie mózgowia po stronie lewej uwidoczniono dużą zmianę torbielowatą o śr. do 72 mm (widoczna
fragmentarycznie). Znacznie modeluje lewą półkule mózgu - w przypadku braku wcześniejszego rozpoznania
wskazane poszerzenie diagnostyki o MR mózgowia.
Wnioski:
Obraz MR ma wygląd torbieli drugiej kieszonki skrzelowej, po stronie lewej.
Podejrzenie podobnej zmiany po stronie prawej- do badania kontrolnego w USG (obustronne występowanie
torbieli drugiej kieszeni skrzelowej może wskazywać na zespół ramienno-uszno-nerkowy - do weryfikacji
klinicznej).

Proszę o szybką odpowiedz najbardziej mi zależy na interpretacji wyniku badania z rezonansu magnetycznego
Pozdrawiam

----------

